

Efficient Python: stream processing and using the right data structure for the job - jgehrcke
https://gehrcke.de/2015/06/git-list-authors-sorted-by-the-time-of-their-first-contribution/

======
detaro
wrong link?

~~~
jgehrcke
No, just a different title. Both titles fit, in my opinion. The HN title
obviously needs to stay short.

~~~
detaro
Whops, didn't look closely enough, sorry...

